# Palm Media Player



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

Does anyone know of any free wma players for Palm OS 5. I have a Zire 31 and a gigabyte of Metallica which I want to go mobile. Thanks - Jaimy


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

You could encode them to *.mp3. Maybe there is a vlc media player port for palm.
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## redhat9 (Jun 11, 2004)

I checked and VLC does not have a port to Palm, only to Pocket PC. I already tried to convert my WMA's to MP3's (dBPower Amp) but it didnt work due to the copy protection included in Windows Media Player.


----------

